# where is my mind



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

hey

i don't know if i'm describing this correctly, but sometimes i feel like caustrophoic inside my own head. i want to run away from myself. the world around me seems strange and unreal, like i'm stuck inside a dream or memory, and that stuck feeling has played a huge part in my anxienty increasing over the past 3 months. i've been having alot of memories surface too, stuff that seems really inconsequential, but mostly from my childhood. the world around me doesn't seem like "now" it seems like "then." but the logical, unemtoive part of my mind is still tuck in the "now." these feelings have led to a lot of deep thought, questionings about the purpose of life, the nature of happiness and fulfilment. i feel like my life is slipping by me, and stuff that used to make me happy doesn't really make me happy anymore. anyone have any suggestions? i've been exercising alot, drinking lots of water and i'm taking a combination of zoloft, xanax for sleep, and risperdal. :?


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi there..I can totally relate to that..have a look at my recent post http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10396


----------

